# Black Choppers to Black Trucks?



## Draneol (Feb 1, 2014)

So this is something I was wondering, on a couple of other military forums but more towards the conventional types, that had speculation over the sight of solid black trucks with open sides and what they describe as side mounted guns in the rear. One poster said on Ft Bragg that one of the trucks had 10 guys in the back, with a 120mm mortar mounted on it with a Gatling gun.

I know Black Helicopters the majority of the time describe the 160th SOAR, at least from what I have gathered reading the 160th SOAR portion of this website, but what are these large black semi trucks with gatling guns and mortars belong to? 

I don't suppose they would be very good for a high speed insertion, as what many of those who post on this forum describe, but if it's some SpecOps Transportation Company (if that is what it would be called?) would they be army truck drivers operating them and the cool toys they seem to have, or would it be Special Forces? Because I can't find anything at all on the 82nd Airborne having anything that even resembles a black colored vehicle. 

The descriptions of these trucks some posters depending on the forum you view call them "up armored black HEMMITTS." The vehicles sound like they are meant for drawn-out slug matches. With side mounted machineguns, the biggest sized mortars the army uses, and a gatling gun on the top of it, it doesn't sound like it would be an assault vehicle, but more so a heavy hitting support vehicle for others going forward. There was also a description of a "Black hemmitt with a Strykers Tank Cannon."

So my main question, does the National Guard get these kind of trucks? Or is this only at Fort Bragg thing? If there is a SPECWAR (or is that Navy term?) army transportation unit for ground transport like it has for aviation transport, what would you have to do to get into it? That sounds like it's just a very unique type of job. I'd imagine they would mirror conventional transportation companies, like the 160th's company sized elements mirror their conventional counterparts in composition. 

Or would these trucks and truck drivers and truck crews be truck drivers from the 160th? I couldn't help but notice that on the 160th SOARs recruitment webpage, they list the MOS of 88M, which is a truck driver, but 88M is not a listed MOS in any of the Combat Aviation Brigades, or Transportation Aviation Brigades listed on the Oregon National Guards webpage that lists the type of MOSs found in the same types of units. The number one MOS that isn't found, is the 88M. 

But then the 75th Ranger Regiment has 88M, but Ft. Bragg doesn't have them, at least from what is publicly listed for the 75th Ranger Regiments stations. I don't know what but that just sounds cool as hell to me.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 1, 2014)

Hmmm...

- Not his intro post.   Check

- Already set straight in prior threads. Check

- Seems to be basing Q&A off of technical manuals and odd websites. Check

(Clearing throat)

Dude, what the F?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 1, 2014)

Bw

haha

haha

hah.

That is all.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 1, 2014)

Tread lightly.  There are dangerous questions.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 1, 2014)

I am reading this and some squad of dudes in black bdu's are knocking on my door. Got to go. Talk soon.:wall:

F.M.


----------



## AWP (Feb 1, 2014)

Let me get this straight:

There are reports on the Internet of mysterious, possibly SOF-oriented vehicles on which details are scare. You postulate that said vehicles are used as some high-speed insertion platform for various ninja-esque units. You want us to confirm the presence of these vehicles.

What if there were reports on the Internet of your house or apartment containing gold, lots of gold and money, would you confirm those reports for us? We just might want to drop by and see what all of that gold looks like.

You seem like a sharp guy, but you are so far removed from the real world that it is frightening.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 1, 2014)

Draneol said:


> Whole post



You know, this kind of activity has been known to cause blindness.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 1, 2014)

SOF-like badass inside an open-panel vehicle with a "Gatling Gun?"  Yeah, I think I have clip art for that...


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 1, 2014)

This is ridiculous. You have offended me.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 1, 2014)

I hate black it is so hard to keep polished and clean.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 1, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> I am reading this and some *squad of dudes in black bdu's *are knocking on my door. Got to go. Talk soon.:wall:
> 
> F.M.


 
Not Multicam?  Strange...

Anyway, stay safe brother.  Good luck.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 1, 2014)

0699 said:


> Not Multicam?  Strange...
> 
> Anyway, stay safe brother.  Good luck.


Probably Reservists.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 1, 2014)

0699 said:


> Not Multicam?  Strange...
> 
> Anyway, stay safe brother.  Good luck.



Nope, no multi cam. They did attempt to erase my brain...what? Wait! When we get ice cream?

F.M.


----------



## reed11b (Feb 1, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Nope, no multi cam. They did attempt to erase my brain...what? Wait! When we get ice cream?
> 
> F.M.


Let me guess, they failed to locate the target.
Reed


----------



## Muppet (Feb 1, 2014)

reed11b said:


> Let me guess, they failed to locate the target.
> Reed



I HATE YOU REED! GOD DAMN IT! And yes, target was not found! :wall:. Fucking Paratroopers! 

F.M.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 1, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> I am reading this and some squad of dudes in black bdu's are knocking on my door. Got to go. Talk soon.:wall:
> 
> F.M.


I figured you were just late for work and they came prepared for the Devil Cat.:-"


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi was obviously referring to this truck....


----------



## x SF med (Feb 4, 2014)

hear that very low and muffled Thwock, Thwock, Thwock ...  it's not a black truck, but the guys are dressed in black...  see ya in the next life...:wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## reed11b (Feb 4, 2014)

x SF med said:


> hear that very low and muffled Thwock, Thwock, Thwock ...  it's not a black truck, but the guys are dressed in black...  see ya in the next life...:wall::wall::wall::wall:


 Nooooooooo, you always take the chew toys away! Let us dirty enlisted have just one.
Reed


----------



## x SF med (Feb 4, 2014)

reed11b said:


> Nooooooooo, you always take the chew toys away! Let us dirty enlisted have just one.
> Reed



If you ever accuse me of being an officer again, I will have you killed and stuffed and sent to Mara as a door stop.


----------



## reed11b (Feb 4, 2014)

x SF med said:


> If you ever accuse me of being an officer again, I will have you killed and stuffed and sent to Mara as a door stop.


 Mod, Occifur, potato, poTAto, whatever. We need to attempt a link up again BTW.
Reed


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 4, 2014)

x SF med said:


> If you ever accuse me of being an officer again, I will have you killed and stuffed and sent to Mara as a door stop.



I could use a new door stop...


----------



## x SF med (Feb 4, 2014)

Marauder06 said:


> I could use a new door stop...



Well, do you want a stuffed Infantryman to guard the door?  It can be arranged...  for a price...  a dram of the good stuff that should still be on hold would be fine.


----------

